# je ne reçois pas mes mails sur mon iPad



## pakall (10 Avril 2013)

Je me rends compte que quelques personnes ont des problèmes pour envoyer, et bien moi c'est pour recevoir, mes mails ne parviennent pas sur mon iPad, sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet sur le forum. J'ai un compte "wanadoo" et mon iPad est un "rétina". Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## pakall (11 Avril 2013)

Problème résolu.......... grâce à un autre forum, merci quand même. :sick:


----------



## Siciliano (11 Avril 2013)

Hello,

Tu peux faire partager ta solution quand même


----------



## pakall (11 Avril 2013)

J'ai fini par supprimer les deux comptes iCloud et Wanadoo, j'ai recommencer qu'avec wanadoo, là les champs se sont remplis seuls avec une différence au niveau de l'hôte, (maintenant imap), mais j'ai encore un problème au final, les mails me sont parvenus ce matin alors que mon ordi était éteint, maintenant qu'il est allumé, les messages ne parviennent que sur mon ordi, d'autre part les messages que j'ai lus sur mon iPad ce matin sont restés ensuite non lus sur mon ordi à l'ouverture...
Est-ce que je peux compter sur votre aide cette fois-ci ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

Je viens d'avoir apple, une personne bien sympathique il faut le préciser, alors, c'est tout à fait normal avec mon serveur, il va privilégier l'ordi, il me suffit de quitter "mail" pour les avoir sur mon iPad, il semblerait qu'il n'y ai pas d'autres solutions, voili voilou, à bientôt.


----------

